# Meet Austin, My Foster!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

As many others here know, there were some dogs rescued out of Texas last week. I contacted Edie, and was approved as a foster, and we ended up having the opportunity to foster one of the dogs from Texas. Since we lost our dear Tiffany very recently, hubby and I thought fostering would be a great way to honor Tiffy's memory. So, here is Austin!




























He is just as sweet as he can be, and learning how to be a pet instead of just one of many dogs enclosed in a room. At first, he flinched when we came near, but he has learned to enjoy hugs and petting so quickly! Yesterday when I took my bath, he was outside my door whining for me, which is amazing. I've even gotten sweet puppy licks  He is great at pottying- a few accidents, but they were my fault. He has only been with us since late Friday, so he has made wonderful strides. He is great with the other dogs, cats, and strange people. He is only two years old, and in excellent health. He is going to be an amazing addition to some lucky person's family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He is precious!!! What a wonderful way to honour your Tiffy by bringing love and joy to a fluff in need...


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

He's adorable! Great job with the fostering--that's amazing that he's making so much progress so soon


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

How awesome of you to do this for this little boy. He really is so cute. It probably won't take long for someone to snatch him up.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he's a doll! I agree that's a wonderful tribute to Tiffany's memory.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

He's so cute, and how wonderful that you are fostering him! :wub:


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

He's adorable! 

I've fostered twice and fell in love both times. I hope to be able to foster again in the future.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a beautiful little boy! Thank you so much for fostering. Such a privilege that you are able to teach him what it means to be loved. God bless you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is adorable! So sweet of you to foster.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jackie he's adorable:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweet, sweet boy. He's so lucky to have a loving home now.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So cute! I don't think I would be able to give him up!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

He is beyond cute!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for fostering. He looks adorable with love and attention he will become a wonderful pet for someone in his forever home.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How lucky for both of you! So glad one of our Texas pups is being loved by you. By the way, my middle son's name is Austin!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, who's looking for a cute boy to add to the family? He is precious Jackie! Don't get too attached, I think he will find a forever home fast! Someone will snap him up!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

He is SO adorable! I hope you will share more about him


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How wonderful of you to foster, Jackie! Sounds like Austin is a real gem


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm trying REALLY hard not to get attached, and not succeeding at all! He really is a darling little boy. Such a sweet little personality. I can't believe how well he has blended into our family already.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is beautiful - thank you!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Another awesome breakthrough tonight-- he was playing with Cozette! I had her and Austin outside for a potty break, and she kept bouncing around him and would give a quick bark, and run away, then she'd repeat it. He looked at her so curiously for a bit, then actually bounced around and chased her a few feet. I wish I had my phone so I could've taken a video of it-- it was so sweet and cute. When Cozette and Pippa were playing, he was very alert and curious, so he's definitely learning about being part of a family. 

Cozette also has snuggled up next to Austin, which surprised me since she doesn't snuggle up to our other two dogs. She'll occasionally sleep next to Pippa, but it doesn't happen often. I'm just so thrilled at how amazingly well he is doing. Such a resilient little guy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Jackie. What a special way to honor Tiffany. :innocent: I guess in most cases just takes knowing they are loved and safe.:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

socalyte said:


> Another awesome breakthrough tonight-- he was playing with Cozette! I had her and Austin outside for a potty break, and she kept bouncing around him and would give a quick bark, and run away, then she'd repeat it. He looked at her so curiously for a bit, then actually bounced around and chased her a few feet. I wish I had my phone so I could've taken a video of it-- it was so sweet and cute. When Cozette and Pippa were playing, he was very alert and curious, so he's definitely learning about being part of a family.
> 
> Cozette also has snuggled up next to Austin, which surprised me since she doesn't snuggle up to our other two dogs. She'll occasionally sleep next to Pippa, but it doesn't happen often. I'm just so thrilled at how amazingly well he is doing. Such a resilient little guy.


Jackie, what a wonderful thing to do in Tiffany's honor. It sounds like Austin is a very special boy who, luckily, has a new start to life! I know he will continue blossom under your loving care. He sounds so resilient and adaptable. :thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've already had two people express interest in him, so we'll see if anything happens from that. Another "first"--Austin played with a toy for the first time today! Such great progress


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It's so rewarding to watch rescued dogs blossom with love. I remember being shocked when Zooey played with toys for the first time...it took about a month! Austin sounds really adaptable and like he loves being in a multi-Malt home.


----------

